# Apartment Hunting, When is too soon? Any tips?



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Folks.

I'm going to be moving out of my current residence and into my first apartment with one of my friends. My first month is going to be May, is it too soon to phone places now? This is my first place, any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

never too soon and sooner you start, the better chance of getting what you want at a better price

only 2.5 months to go
you need to book movers and may need to fix place up, etc.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

So I have the Macspectrum approval to go and start calling places?

Perfect!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I already scooped up my apartment for May...was expecting to have to look a bit longer (thats why I started early) but I found something satisfactory (good location, good price, and quite clean) so I figured I might as well take it.

Can't wait to move out of res and into my first apartment (ever!). Exciting stuff  .

Good luck with the search! Never hurts to start early...if you find what you want, just go for it. If not, keep looking!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CN said:


> I already scooped up my apartment for May...was expecting to have to look a bit longer (thats why I started early) but I found something satisfactory (good location, good price, and quite clean) so I figured I might as well take it.
> 
> Can't wait to move out of res and into my first apartment (ever!). Exciting stuff  .
> 
> Good luck with the search! Never hurts to start early...if you find what you want, just go for it. If not, keep looking!


Where at? If I may ask.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Putting my landlord hat on...

Tenants in Ontario are required to give 2 full months notice. So most landlords are only going to start hearing about vacancies within the next couple of weeks--you may need to call a few places back weekly or so.

BTW, if you are looking for bachelor apartments (not really suitable for sharing though) I probably have one coming up in May--depends on whether the unit can be rented as is or if it needs significant work.

Tips: look for signs that the building is well-maintained, meaning clean hallways, nice landscaping, cleared snow, good tuckpointing between the bricks, newer or at lease refurbished balconies, fresh paint, newish appliances, etc. If you can, go to the top floors and look for water stains on the ceiling, which will tell you if there are problems with the roof or not. If everything looks good, that means you have good managment, which will make your life as a tenant a lot easier. 

I always look to see if they have 6L (i.e., low flow--this is usually marked) toilets installed in the bathrooms--this means that the management is reasonably proactive in putting in improvements. There is a municipal government program that offers a rebate for replacing them--landlords not participating in it are (IMO) stupidly cheap.

Mind you, a small-time landlord (e.g., renting out a converted house) may not have all of these things--it's not as cost-effective for a small landlord. In that case, look for someone you can feel you can trust.

While vacancy near the highest it's ever been in Toronto, most landlords have gotten over the panic, so while you should have a lot of choice, it's slightly less of a renter's market than it was a few years ago.

Good luck.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The students will be moving out pretty soon, Now is a good time to start looking.
I used to live in a 2 bedroom duplex in the Beaches with a lakeview and a deck,
It was under rent control, Ended up giving it to a friend, (I put in a good word to the landlord for them)

I'd suggest walking around the area that you want to live in and check the local community papers.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dolawren said:


> The students will be moving out pretty soon, Now is a good time to start looking.
> I used to live in a 2 bedroom duplex in the Beaches with a lakeview and a deck,
> It was under rent control, Ended up giving it to a friend, (I put in a good word to the landlord for them)
> 
> I'd suggest walking around the area that you want to live in and check the local community papers.



how much rent were you paying on that 2 bedroom duplex w/ deck and lakeview?


----------

